# BIZARRE : je ne reçois plus de spams sur wanadoo/orange !



## al02 (17 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis depuis toujours sur Wanadoo (Orange) et je recevais *50 spams par jour ou même plus* dans Mail.

Or, depuis quelques jours, je n'en reçois pratiquement plus un seul.

Ce FAI a peut-être installé un antispam efficace.


Avez-vous remarqué ce phénomène ?


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Juin 2007)

Idem chez moi. Je me suis posé la même question.


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Juin 2007)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question, voici donc un extrait du courrier d'Orange re&#231;u ce soir :


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que l'option anti-spam sera incluse dans votre offre internet &#224; compter du 14 juin 2007 et pendant toute la dur&#233;e de votre abonnement internet Orange.
> 
> ...


Ce service est donc activ&#233; d'office (sans frais suppl&#233;mentaires), d'o&#249; cette surprise. Il faut penser &#224; aller sur le site d'orange pour voir les mails d&#233;sign&#233;s comme ind&#233;sirables, j'y ai par exemple d&#233;cel&#233; 2 erreurs depuis l'activation du service. Sinon, cela fonctionne pas mal. Je n'ai pour le moment aucun ind&#233;sirable qui atterrit dans Mail.


----------



## al02 (20 Juin 2007)

Merci pour l'info.  

Je viens de recevoir le m&#234;me courrier.

J'avais 143 spams bloqu&#233;s dans le dossier "ind&#233;sirables".

J'esp&#232;re que ce dossier est &#233;pur&#233; automatiquement, cela m'&#233;vitera de le faire manuellement &#224; la main (_sic_).


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2007)

al02 a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que ce dossier est &#233;pur&#233; automatiquement, cela m'&#233;vitera de le faire manuellement &#224; la main (_sic_).



Oui, mais v&#233;rifie bien avant. J'attendais depuis 3 jours un mail avec une cl&#233; d'activation d'un logiciel, et il &#233;tait bloqu&#233; parmi les (153) "ind&#233;sirables". 

Pas au point, leur truc... :hein:


----------



## Alexgr (20 Juin 2007)

Avec cette option activée d'office, et si vous utilisez Mail, vous risquez de louper des messages qui auront été mal triés par Orange.
Pour éviter cela, et pour éviter de se connecter régulièrement sur le portail du fournisseur, vous pouvez aller dans les options sur votre messagerie Orange et choisir de recevoir les spams dans votre boîte de réception ; ainsi vous pourrez de nouveaux recevoir tous vos messages dans Mail, les courriers jugés indésirables par Orange étant seulement précédés de la mention "*** SPAM ***".
C'est au choix...


----------



## blaco (20 Juin 2007)

Bin dis donc, c'est du boulot ça... presque pire que de faire le tri manuel des spams :love: 
Mais c'est super comme initiative.
En Suisse, tous les grands FAI se sont regroupés contre les spams. Si j'en reçois moins, ce n'est encore pas parfait :hein: 
Mais c'est déjà un bon début


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2007)

Ben c'est vraiment m...ique, leur affaire. Deux nouveaux mails (dont celui d'un membre de MacGé) sont restés bloqués comme indésirables. Soyez vigilant ou renvoyez les indésirables vers votre boite aux lettres sur l'ordinateur.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2007)

al02 a dit:


> J'espère que ce dossier est épuré automatiquement, cela m'évitera de le faire manuellement à la main (_sic_).


 
Ben nan je crois pas et c'est tant mieux pour les raisons évoquées au dessus (vrai mail induement "spamifié"...).
Par contre, à l'inverse de l'antispam de yahoo par exemple, le poids des messages du dossier SPAM de wanadoo/orange est comptabilisé dans le volume total occupé de la BAL et ça c'est naze.


----------



## jean-h (22 Juin 2007)

et bien moi j'avais paramétré thunderbird pour virer 95% de mes spams et ça ne m'arrange pas du tout qu'orange fasse ce ménage en amont. En effet ne voyant plus de spam je suis aller consulter mon webmail depuis le portail orange et 5 vrais mails professionnels et importants étaient considérés comme spam et bloqués. Comme c'était déjà arrivé il y a quelques mois qu'orange m'octroie temporairement le service antispam gracieusement et que je l'avais fait désactiver aisément sur un simple appel, j'ai appelé ce matin le service commercial "non, monsieur, vous n'avez pas souscrit l'option antispam dans votre contrat, je ne peux donc vous le supprimer" !! et le service technique "non, monsieur, on n'est pas au courant que l'antispam est offert et obligatoire, ça doit être une erreur, je ne peux pas vous le supprimer, rappeler le service commercial" ..... alors que j'ai bien reçu le 20/06 ce mail d'orange : "Bonjour, Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que l'option anti-spam sera incluse dans votre offre internet à compter du 14 juin 2007 et pendant toute la durée de votre abonnement internet Orange."
C'est tout de même étonnant que leur service technique au 3901 ne soit pas au courant et qu'on ne puisse faire supprimer une option qu'on n'a pas choisie et qui est potentiellement dangereuse avec risque de perte de courrier important !! J'espère qu'ils vont rétablir le choix de désactiver en ligne l'antispam obligatoire !!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Juin 2007)

Ah ouais, vous faites bien de le pr&#233;ciser... je suis all&#233; voir sur le site pour voir mes ind&#233;sirables...
Et voil&#224; t'y pas que, arbitrairement, Orange a class&#233; ma copine dans les ind&#233;sirables... deux mails &#224; la bourre   

Je crois qu'on veut vraiment me cantonner &#224; l'autisme, l&#224;... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> A
> Et voilà t'y pas que, arbitrairement, Orange a classé ma copine dans les indésirables



C'est peut etre un signe divin


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Juin 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Orange a classé ma copine dans les indésirables...


Oser mettre ça sur le compte d'Orange, c'est petit !  







:rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Juin 2007)

jean-h a dit:


> C'est tout de même étonnant que leur service technique au 3901 ne soit pas au courant et qu'on ne puisse faire supprimer une option qu'on n'a pas choisie et qui est potentiellement dangereuse avec risque de perte de courrier important !! J'espère qu'ils vont rétablir le choix de désactiver en ligne l'antispam obligatoire !!


Ce que tu peux faire, c'est ce qui a été dit par *Alexgr* au post 6 :


Alexgr a dit:


> Avec cette option activée d'office, et si vous utilisez Mail, vous risquez de louper des messages qui auront été mal triés par Orange.
> Pour éviter cela, et pour éviter de se connecter régulièrement sur le portail du fournisseur, vous pouvez aller dans les options sur votre messagerie Orange et choisir de recevoir les spams dans votre boîte de réception ; ainsi vous pourrez de nouveaux recevoir tous vos messages dans Mail, les courriers jugés indésirables par Orange étant seulement précédés de la mention "*** SPAM ***".
> C'est au choix...


----------



## jean-h (22 Juin 2007)

oui, bien sûr, c'est ce que j'ai fait, ça nuit juste un peu à la lisibilité d'avoir les entêtes de courrier précédées de ***SPAM*** mais surtout je m'insurge contre le fait qu'on nous impose un tri de notre courrier contre notre volonté. Mon antispam de thunderbird fonctionnait très bien !!


----------



## divoli (22 Juin 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec jean-h. Jusqu'à ce qu'Orange mette son "antispam" en place, mon filtre de Thunderbird était largement suffisant et fonctionnait très bien.

Je ne vois de quel droit il m'impose un truc, qui plus est pas fiable du tout (j'en suis à 8 messages bloqués dans les indésirables actuellement).
Il y a toujours la possibilité de rapatrier tous les messages, mais cela ne facilite pas la visibilité...


----------



## jean-h (24 Juin 2007)

cette histoire d'antispam obligatoire non résiliable me contrarie tellement que j'ai cherché sur internet où circule cette lettre que j'ai un peu modifiée et envoyée au service client orange :_Madame, monsieur,
Je ne souhaite pas bénéficier de "l'anti-spam plus" qui m'est imposé et que je n'ai jamais sollicité. Je possède mes propres outils anti-spam inclus dans Thunderbird, et ils font parfaitement leur travail.
De plus, des mails qui m'ont été adressés ont été placés dans un dossier "indésirables" alors que je n'ai rien demandé, et je suis obligé de les récupérer via le web pour les déplacer pour parvenir à les rapatrier avec le véritable logiciel de courriers électroniques que j'utilise,  Thunderbird.
Je constate également que ces mails sont **modifiés**, et que "***SPAM***" est rajouté dans leur titre/sujet.
Je déplore la manipulation des mails qui me sont destinés et leur modification par Orange.
Je souhaiterai donc pouvoir désactiver **complètement** votre "anti-spam plus", mais il n'y a nulle part sur tout le site web d'Orange l'indication de la procédure pour une désactivation complète d'"anti-spam plus".
Merci infiniment de faire apparaître en clair cette procédure sur le site web orange et de me communiquer par mail dans les délais les plus brefs la procédure pour que je désactive complètement votre option "anti-spam plus".
Je vous remercie par avance et je vous prie d'agréer, Madame, Monsieur, mes salutations distinguées. 
PS : je suis un bon client avec 3 abonnements adsl orange un au travail, un à mon domicile principal et un à ma résidence secondaire que je suis prêt à résilier si vous modifiez ainsi mes abonnements sans respect des CGU définies à la souscription._​pas encore de réponse, juste un accusé de réception
si elle vous convient, faites suivre !!
amitiés à tous


----------



## legascon (24 Juin 2007)

Salut

Heureusement que macgé est là : je n'avais pas vu que le service antispam plus est désormais imposé (ya longtemps que je ne lis plus les mails d'info d'orange...). Moi aussi j'ai eu plein de mails en retard à cause de leur politique d'activation imposée.

Je précise aussi que les mails du dossier "indésirables" sont automatiquement effacés au bout d'une semaine : méfiance donc si vous gérez tout depuis Mail ou Thunderbird : pensez à bien faire arriver vos messages dans la boîte de réception.

J'ai par ailleurs remarqué que ça ne marche pas bien leur "antispam plus" car j'ai coché l'option du webmail orange qui permet de recevoir un mail avant l'effacement des mails indésirables non lus (du dossier "indésirables") : j'ai perdu plein de mail sans en avoir été informé.







J'ai lu en détail les conditions d'utilisation de la messagerie de mon contrat et ô surprise elles ont été modifiées pour imposer ce service... Merci orange ! 

Si les FAI étaient plus solidaires (je sais, ce mot ils ne le connaissent pas), ils adhéreraient tous au programme Signal spam et on serait moins gêné par toutes ces pseudo innovations de leurs messageries. Ils se contenteraient de permettre aux clients de signaler les spams et de les laisser libre de se protéger comme ils le souhaitent. Ce filtrage a priori c'est vraiment abuser. D'ailleurs je crois que je vais me servir de cette modification des CG d'abonnement pour résilier sans frais et aller voir ailleurs.

Pour les utilisateurs de Thunderbird désireux de collaborer au programme Signal spam, voici l'extension : http://www.signal-spam.fr/index.php/frontend/extensions


----------



## pasc (26 Juin 2007)

Oui il faut rester vigilant, certains mails sont considérés comme spam alors que pas du tout. J'ai donc désactivé l'option, mais ça ne les empêche pas d'indiquer "***SPAM***" dans le titre.
Le mail de ma soeur ne s'appelle donc plus "fête des pères", mais "***SPAM***fête des pères". C'est un détail mais ça m'énerve.


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2007)

Juste pour info. Orange Business Services (ils pourraient pas causer fran&#231;ais dans leur nom....?), pour sa client&#232;le pro, propose aussi un antispam comme &#231;a.
Mais une option relativement pratique, c'est un message hebdomadaire qui liste tous les messages bloqu&#233;s (avec exp&#233;diteur, date, sujet), avec rapport de faux-positifs pour la correction d'erreurs. Ils n'ont pas &#231;a pour le grand public ?


Et l'ajout de "**SPAM**" sur le sujet du mail, c'est relativement standard comme pratique sur des antispams au niveau serveur comme SpamAssassin ou &#233;quivalent. Mail.app, Thunderbird et compagnie (tous les bons clients mail) n'ont pas besoin de &#231;a, mais seulement d'un header suppl&#233;mentaire dans le message pour filtrer correctement le message. C'est pour les accrocs de webmails mal foutus que le sujet du message est modifi&#233; &#233;galement. 

Le mal qu'auront fait les interfaces webmail contre les bonnes pratiques du courrier &#233;lectronique, c'est affolant. Mais un autre sujet aussi&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## legascon (26 Juin 2007)

Tout  le monde n'a pas la chance d'être chez Oraindge Bizinesse Serivicize 

http://www.01net.com/editorial/352238/fai/telecoms/un-antispam-un-peu-trop-efficace-chez-orange/


----------

